# FYI



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Let's eat grandma!

Let's eat, grandma!

Punctuation can save your life.

:hunter:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

OK bar-d, you owe me a laptop for the one I just spit coffee all over and shorted out...............LMAO


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Always appreciate some humor :glutton:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

!"':;/?:'"""://'"?'"!!!!!/;; ,,,,,,!!!!!!!"'::"!;;. Punctuation was never my strong point. Pretty good Bar D.


----------



## rabbit_slayer16 (Dec 29, 2011)

Drives me nuts when the sentence just all runs together and you've got to figure out how it's suppose to sound...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am always on time........


----------

